# 1989 Audi 200 Strange Problem



## watches (May 19, 2009)

I have been working on this car for weeks. Using the fuel pump relay my #3 cylinder is not firing (no spark) and the car can only rev to 1500 rpm. If I remove the relay and jump the two large terminals all cylinders fire and I can rev the car over 5000 rpm. Since jumping does not use the 97a contact in the relay a few systems do not work like the ISV so it does not idle very good. With the relay in it idles great but does not rev over 1500 rpm. What would cause this no spark condition only in cylinder #3. I have tested the plugs. cap, rotor and wires etc. Please help!


----------



## de80q (Aug 11, 2011)

You might want to try posting in www.motorgeek.com more classic audi guys there. Good luck


----------



## watches (May 19, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thank you de80q!! I will go there.


----------

